# [VPN] configuration

## mdos

Bonjour amis Gentooistes !

J m'en va faire appel à vous car j'ai un petit soucis qui, je suis sur, est tout bête mais je sèche.

Je voudrais q'un client qui ce connecte à un VPN n'est accès a Internet QUE en passant par ce VPN,

|Client|--|sa Box|------{internet}-----|Serveur VPN| -->Internet

          <-------tunnel --------------------->                                                       

Donc quand mon Client ce connecte au VPN et qu'il veux naviguer par  exemple je voudrais que ca fasse:

|client|->{tunnel}->|serveur|--> Internet.

Je communique bien avec le serveur (ping OK )mais actuellement si je ping Google par exemple, je passe directement par la box mais pas par le serveur.

Je pense que c'est un probleme de route mais lequel ?

Sur le client: 

```
Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.8.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth1

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
```

si je modifie la route par defaut la connexion avec le serveur tombe.....

j'ai essayer avec tun et tap sans plus de resultat, si il faut plus d'infos je vous posterais la conf serveur et client

alors c'est grave doc ?

----------

## truc

Bon, vu l'adresse en 10.8 machin, je suppose que tu utilises openvpn!? (ça aurait été cool d'en dire d'avantage...) Si oui, alors, il y a des options pour que openvpn configure lui même les routes pour utiliser ton tunnel par défaut.

Sinon, si tu n'en as pas explicitement besoin, évite le mode tap(bridge) et privilégie le mode tun(routed).

----------

## mdos

désolé pour le manque d'infos, je vais regarder ca de plus près merci pour l'info

----------

## gregool

Salut,

pour openvpn c'est l'option : redirect-gateway qui va te permettre de faire ce que tu veux.

----------

